# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 14 & 16



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Violin Concerto
Samuel Barber 
Joshua Bell, violin
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor

I like this, it's more obviously tuneful than the Walton that I listened to earlier in the month, yet I somehow have a feeling that it is nevertheless a lesser composition than the Walton. Final movement too short, not really going anywhere.

Cockaigne Suite
Edward Elgar
Philharmonica Orchestra
John Barbirolli, conductor

Enjoyable, not much else for me to say.

Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould, piano, 1981

I listened to the 1955 earlier in the month. I like this version better. There are more variations in the tempos and the sound is better. I'm still very curious about other recording of this piece.


----------

